# conopio (arquitectura, iglesias españolas)



## Excoded

Buen día. 

Llevo varias horas luchando con este término y no encuentro nada que me ayude a traducirlo. 

Contexto: Documento descriptivo de iglesias españolas. 

"Sobre el *conocopio* del arco se puede ver una pintura retrato del fundador".
¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Hasta ahora solo encontré en la red *arco conopial o flamígero.*
¿Nos podés decir de cuál iglesia se trata?, así se puede subir una foto.
Porque primero tenemos que saber qué significa  la palabra en castellano...
Editado: Bueno, parece que lo encontré aquí: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogee#Ogee_arch
Entonces, conopio sería *ogee* y arco conopial o flamífero, *ogee arch*.
Esperemos que algún arquitecto nos ilumine, mientras tanto podés chequear por internet para comparar las fotos de los arcos, en inglés y en castellano.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## k-in-sc

Strange that "conocopio" isn't anywhere else. Does this original have problems with typos or OCR errors?
Just from the context, it sounds like it means the point of the ogee arch.


----------



## Excoded

I have already contacted the writer of the original to get some clarification,but I don't  have a picture or certainty that it is not a typo. I'll be updating as soon as I get an answer.


----------



## Excoded

Still no answer from the writer. I guess I'll go with the suggestions by Araceli and write a note for the client. Thanks a lot guys. I'll post any news whenever I get them.


----------



## jilar

ConoCOpio es un error, tal cual estoy viendo. Existe conopio.
De hecho, el adjetivo conopial, lo más sencillo es que provenga de conopio.
http://www.arteguias.com/alicante/guiajaveaxabia.htm

Libros


----------



## Excoded

Gracias Jilar. Debe ser un error de mecanografía en el original. En todo caso, lo más sensato es seguir la recomendación de Araceli, como ya lo hice.

Deduzco que el conopio sería la punta del arco conopial (ogee arch) y que allí es donde se puede ver la pintura del ejemplo. 

En conclusión:

Arco conopial = Ogee Arch = Pointed Arch
Conopio = Arch Point / Point of the Arch?

O tienen otra sugerencia?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## k-in-sc

Above the point of the arch is a /painted portrait/painting/ of the founder (unless "se puede ver" means it is not very noticeable and needs to be pointed out, or something like that).


----------



## Excoded

What an elegant solution K-in-sc. Thanks a lot. I think this solves my problem. Thank you all.


----------



## jilar

Según yo leo, por ejemplo http://esculturacastellana.blogspot.com.es/2012_12_01_archive.html

" _...__figura en el espacio triangular del conopio y que ..._ "__

El conopio no es sólo la misma punta de ese arco así decorado, sino toda esa forma, digamos ese triángulo que se forma, con los laterales siendo curvados y no rectos como sería en un triángulo real.

Usando una terminología más técnica, el conopio es la misma forma/decoración que adopta la arquivolta en cuestión, formando esa especie de punta/lanza/flecha con bordes arqueados y no rectos.

Quizá con "ogee space/area" o algo por el estilo, para diferenciarlo de la misma punta o extremo.
Pero mientras no aparezca un profesional siempre quedarás con la duda. Busca esos términos en inglés, si acaso, e investiga por ahí.


----------



## k-in-sc

Or just fudge it by saying "at the top of the arch," which could mean either above the point or inside the point ...?


----------



## jilar

Yo diría, por ejemplo:
_On the ogee arch a founder's portrait can be seen._


----------



## k-in-sc

"On the arch" doesn't sound quite right to me.
Also, I read it as "*a* portrait of *the* founder."
"A founder's portrait": a portrait of a founder.


----------



## jilar

Cierto, kinsc, "a portrait of the founder" mejor.

Yo propongo "*on* the arch" porque interpreto el original "sobre el arco" no con el significado de "encima" (above,over), sino como "*en* el propio arco".

Unos ejemplos para diferenciar ambos "sobre" en castellano:

Sobre mi pecho tengo el cuello y la cabeza.  [Equivale a "encima de", con o sin contacto, en este caso, partes del cuerpo, hay contacto]
Sobre mi pecho tengo los pezones y los pelos (del pecho). [Equivale a "en el pecho mismo", podemos sustituirlo por EN]
O por ejemplo, "sobre mi piel tengo varios tatuajes" (implica que los tatuajes están en la piel misma, ni arriba ni abajo, para entendernos)
Si no es ON, usaría IN o AT, pero nunca ABOVE.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, good point. I still think you could say "at the top of the arch" and it wouldn't be wrong and it would leave you more wiggle room, just in case.


----------

